# Hoffentlich wird es hier nie so Kalt.....!!!



## DER SCHWERE (16 Nov. 2012)

​


----------



## didi33 (16 Nov. 2012)

Sensationell.


----------



## Trinar (16 Nov. 2012)

Dann würd der Begriff "Gletscherspalte" gleich neneue Bedeutung bekommen


----------



## SIKRA (16 Nov. 2012)

Warum lache ich nicht? Ist bestimmt ein Jungmännerwitz.


----------



## noelle (16 Nov. 2012)

Klasse :thx::thumbup:


----------



## Harry1982 (16 Nov. 2012)

Leider geil


----------



## Akrueger100 (16 Nov. 2012)

Ich Kannte mal eine die hat das auch im Sommer gebraucht


----------



## krawutz (17 Nov. 2012)

Vielleicht ein Mittel gegen Frigidität ?!


----------



## Punisher (17 Nov. 2012)

super :thumbup:


----------



## Zeus40 (19 Nov. 2012)

Sehr schön. :thx:


----------



## Beata (2 Dez. 2012)

Dann tut auch SCHEIDEN nicht mehr weh!


----------

